# iPod nearly filled to capacity.



## bnz506 (Apr 29, 2007)

With the addition of Nine Inch Nails - Year Zero, I am that much closer to filling my iPod with ten thousand songs.

*9370 songs!*


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 29, 2007)

I can't imagine having that much music. 

I mean seriously, how much of that do you even listen to?


----------



## gravy (Apr 29, 2007)

yep... I have that very same problem... 5000 songs, and I can't decide what to listen to. looks like it may be time to upgrade to the 80gig!


----------



## DSLR noob (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow. You've nearly filled a 60 gig iPod. That's 20 gig more than my entire computer!


----------



## astrostu (Apr 29, 2007)

I've been listening to my 2300 songs in alphabetical order.  I'm around song 1400 and I've been working on this for 32 days so far.


----------



## bnz506 (Apr 29, 2007)

I can only listen to about 30-40 songs a day but on a day designated to studying I can listen to... gosh a lot maybe 5 hours worth give or take.

I have a few albums on my iPod that belongs to my brother but otherwise Im pretty selective and only have bands I like on my iPod.

Hmmm, I never thought about listening to all my music in alphabetical order, could be fun.


----------



## digital flower (Apr 29, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> I can't imagine having that much music.
> 
> I mean seriously, how much of that do you even listen to?



I have about 4,000 songs in my Ipod. I like having my complete CD collection indexed and at my fingertips. I run mine with a random playlist generator and on shuffle about 90% of time. I have listened to a lot of stuff I wouldn't have remembered I had.


----------



## smyth (May 1, 2007)

you're not THAT close to filling it, you still have nearly 9 gigs left!


----------



## lasershot (May 2, 2007)

lol! Talk about selection!!!


----------



## The_Traveler (May 2, 2007)

what is an Ipod?


----------



## xs400 (May 7, 2007)

DSLR noob said:


> Wow. You've nearly filled a 60 gig iPod. That's 20 gig more than my entire computer!


 
You're doing better than me - my computer only has 30 gig.


----------



## shorty6049 (May 8, 2007)

The_Traveler said:


> what is an Ipod?


 
haha, if you werent kidding , i'm sorry, but that reminded me of my grandpa. Last year i was visiting him down in florida , and my cousin (under 5 yrs. old from what i remember) had an ipod nano (because her mom spoils her i guess) and she showed it to my grandpa, and he goes "what the hell is an ipod?!" i thought it was hilarious because they're almost as common as TVs these days...


----------



## EOS_JD (May 8, 2007)

DSLR noob said:


> Wow. You've nearly filled a 60 gig iPod. That's 20 gig more than my entire computer!


 
Wow you only have a 40Gb drive and you take photos?  What's your backup plan?

I have 1,500Gb (1.5Tb) over 6 drives. All images are copied twice at least.

Need to do a trawl as I'm running short again!!!


----------



## EOS_JD (May 8, 2007)

xs400 said:


> You're doing better than me - my computer only has 30 gig.


 
See above


----------



## DSLR noob (May 8, 2007)

EOS_JD said:


> Wow you only have a 40Gb drive and you take photos?  What's your backup plan?
> 
> I have 1,500Gb (1.5Tb) over 6 drives. All images are copied twice at least.
> 
> Need to do a trawl as I'm running short again!!!


  Want to ship me an external drive! ^.^ My backup plan is that I'm screwed when my computer messes up.


----------

